# Discontinuing Forum Blog, but don't worry!



## Roddy St. James (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm going to stop posting here, but Silvia and Nugget have an other blog that is easier to manage as well as follow. There doesn't seem to be much of a blog type audience here, so I figure I might as well blog on a blog site, and post forum posts on a forum site. 

nuggetandsilvia.tumblr.com is the place to see photos and stories of Nugget and Silvia's adorable lives.


----------

